

What do founders do once they hit 35 and are officially over the hill? - Aloisius
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/What-do-people-in-Silicon-Valley-plan-to-do-once-they-hit-35-and-are-officially-over-the-hill

======
pedalpete
Amazing to see the number of Founders of VERY successful start-ups who have
responded to this on Quora, and how many of them were over 40!

~~~
wellsjohnston
It actually made me feel really good, and I'm 23

